# Substrate best suited for cleanliness (while maintaining overall needs)



## Al914 (Apr 30, 2014)

Okay, so I have read about and seen/used different substrates...
I used coconut husk - both types
The one that's fine like soil is decent, messy but somewhat easy to spot clean
the chopped version is tougher to clean as the chunks of coco hide the feces

What do you guys use/suggest for all around good husbandry/cleaning 
Has anyone tried shredded paper?

I have a 6 foot vision cage

@TeguBuzz - any suggestions from you are welcome as well


----------



## TeguBuzz (May 1, 2014)

Hey man, I personally used a mixture of soil or eco-Earth with cypress mulch (all purchased at my local hardware stores or farm markets). A nice mixture of the two ends up creating a nice substrate that holds burrows very well.


----------



## Al914 (May 3, 2014)

Plain old soil?


----------



## TeguBuzz (May 3, 2014)

Yea, well - I'd go to Home Depot or Lowes and pick up soil from there that's untreated, if that's the right word for it. Chemical free!


----------



## Al914 (May 3, 2014)

I'll give that a shot next change... how's the cleaning?
How often do you change it


----------



## TeguBuzz (May 3, 2014)

I would turn it every week or so, and swap it out every month - maybe month and a half. I kept it clean so it wasn't too much of a hassle. Most of my tegus were housed outdoors so it made for easy maintenance and cleaning.


----------



## Al914 (May 6, 2014)

I wish I had that luxury (outdoors)


----------



## RickyNo (May 6, 2014)

You want a mixture of untreated soil, peat moss, and play sand. I used about 50% soil and 25/25 of peat moss and play sand. I do not recommend shredded paper, thats just weird...


----------



## Josh (May 7, 2014)

Agreed about the shredded paper. Go with an organic topsoil and some moss. Sand is nice to give it some extra weight and helps with the burrowing, believe it or not.


----------



## Al914 (May 8, 2014)

I don't think it's weird - different yeah...... the idea came from seeing paper (be it news paper etc) being used, as it's cleaner... I figured if that's okay...shredded would at least give the opportunity to dig and hide
Never tried myself..
Mainly eco earth here


----------



## RickyNo (May 9, 2014)

Al914 said:


> I don't think it's weird - different yeah...... the idea came from seeing paper (be it news paper etc) being used, as it's cleaner... I figured if that's okay...shredded would at least give the opportunity to dig and hide
> Never tried myself..
> Mainly eco earth here



Now I think your weird...I mean really?!?!?! You have a lizard that requires high humidity and the ability to burrow and you want to use shredded newspaper? Yes that paper is really going to keep the humidity high after your twice a day misting in his cage. I think you would do better with a leapord gecko or somethin. Tegus just arent for you...


----------



## RickyNo (May 9, 2014)

He eats kinda messy. Are you going to make him a vegetarian too? We wouldnt want to dirty anything up ya know?


----------



## SamBobCat (May 9, 2014)

I agree with @RickyNo. Paper? Honestly?!? If ingested, it can cause quite the impaction. There are many other substrates to use that are much safer, healthier, and all sons better for your enclosure. It's like giving a duck moldy bread and thinking it's safe


----------



## SamBobCat (May 9, 2014)

All around* not all sons


----------



## Al914 (May 9, 2014)

wow ricky no... you are so insightful!
because of you, my life has changed
I realize that when someone gets 1/10 of information, they have it all figured out...
I think the internet is not for you... go read a book or something


----------



## Al914 (May 9, 2014)

SamBobCat said:


> I agree with @RickyNo. Paper? Honestly?!? If ingested, it can cause quite the impaction. There are many other substrates to use that are much safer, healthier, and all sons better for your enclosure. It's like giving a duck moldy bread and thinking it's safe



I don't feed them in their enclosures...
Giving a duck moldy bread?.... Poor comparison... I don't feed Tegus substrate


----------



## Al914 (May 9, 2014)

This is the problem with forums, people have 0 tolarance for ideas/thoughts they don't agree with
I said paper, as a suggestion...and I asked, because it was a thought... to immediately proceed to insult because YOU think it's weird, is why forums have bad reputations.
The purpose is supposed to be to help/discuss and share...
When you say a Tegu isn't for you.... well your mom should have killed you the first word you spoke, because odds are you didn't say that right...
Furthermore take a gander at the guidelines...
The goal of this Site is to provide a venue where the discussion of any and all topics relating to Tegus may take place. It is our aim to keep this site Family-Friendly, so that users of ALL age groups may participate. 
*Do not post anything blatantly rude, derogatory or insulting.*


Spamming and trolling will not be tolerated.


----------



## SamBobCat (May 9, 2014)

Al914 said:


> I don't feed them in their enclosures...
> Giving a duck moldy bread?.... Poor comparison... I don't feed Tegus substrate


I didn't mean that you were feeding your tegu substrate. I meant that some people think it is ok to give a duck moldy bread, just as some people think it's alright to use paper bedding. I never implied that you were feeding your tegu substrate


----------



## RickyNo (May 9, 2014)

I must be talking girl...

it doesnt matter if you do or do not feed in the cage. They will still swollow it! I had to take all the rocks out of Lokis cage because one day he decided... "hey im gonna try and eat a rock..." **** just happens bro...


----------



## RickyNo (May 9, 2014)

You should replace the carpet in your house with newspaper....

Its cleaner


----------



## marydd (May 9, 2014)

Wow. I'm pretty sure we all get that paper is not a good idea but you can be helpful and informative without being sexist or rude. 
I'm sorry for the lack of hospitality from some people that commented however they are correct that paper is not a good idea. I have heard of people using aspen. I have not tried it because I was afraid my tegu may eat it but you could look into and get some helpful responses from others.


----------



## marydd (May 9, 2014)

I also recall in an issue of the Reptile Magazine suggesting 6 inches of wheat straw. 
Hope this is helpful!


----------



## Al914 (May 13, 2014)

RickyNo said:


> You should replace the carpet in your house with newspaper....
> 
> Its cleaner



Your attempt at sarcasm, only shows your ignorance, lack of tact and intellect.. you win; as arguing with a fool will get you nowhere.


----------



## Al914 (May 13, 2014)

marydd said:


> Wow. I'm pretty sure we all get that paper is not a good idea but you can be helpful and informative without being sexist or rude.
> I'm sorry for the lack of hospitality from some people that commented however they are correct that paper is not a good idea. I have heard of people using aspen. I have not tried it because I was afraid my tegu may eat it but you could look into and get some helpful responses from others.


Thanks Mary....
What people need to understand is....
An idea is just an idea, until we find it to be wrong...
I am sure there were people who thought calcified sand for lizards was a good idea at one point (they even still sell it)...or which ever bedding is now known to be toxic...I'm sure that was used for a while until this was discovered...
But to go on a bash fest because it's a disagreeable idea, leaves a bad impression with how talks are handled here.


----------



## RickyNo (May 13, 2014)

Al914 said:


> This is the problem with forums, people have 0 tolarance for ideas/thoughts they don't agree with
> I said paper, as a suggestion...and I asked, because it was a thought... to immediately proceed to insult because YOU think it's weird, is why forums have bad reputations.
> The purpose is supposed to be to help/discuss and share...
> When you say a Tegu isn't for you.... well your mom should have killed you the first word you spoke, because odds are you didn't say that right...
> ...



Normally a Tegu is not someones first pet, and most Tegu owners do their research before they buy them. So when I hear shredded paper this flame bell just really rings my ears! Why you ask? Its a common sense thing 

I was very lucky as a newborn. I was spared by my mother and she did not kill me after my mouth opened. Only the strongest boys are allowed to live, or else cast out into a giant never ending hole where I would plummet to my untimely death. I was raised to be a great King! LONG HAIL SPARTA!!!!


----------



## Al914 (May 16, 2014)

RickyNo said:


> Normally a Tegu is not someones first pet, and most Tegu owners do their research before they buy them. So when I hear shredded paper this flame bell just really rings my ears! Why you ask? Its a common sense thing
> 
> I was very lucky as a newborn. I was spared by my mother and she did not kill me after my mouth opened. Only the strongest boys are allowed to live, or else cast out into a giant never ending hole where I would plummet to my untimely death. I was raised to be a great King! LONG HAIL SPARTA!!!!



Well lower the flame thrower, I didn't say I used it...I was asking if anyone has tried or thought of it.
Snakes (namely ball pythons) don't have newspaper in the wild, however I have seen many a breeder use newspaper... that's where the thought came from.

- Hah, okay well maybe we got off on the wrong foot... thanks for the input


----------

